# what second bow to stock



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

How bout Bear


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

never realy been a bear fan myself, but its not what i want. its for customers.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hoyt


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Obsession Archery


----------



## 2bitbow (Apr 4, 2013)

Hca ?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

PSE main line.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

criss-p-bacon said:


> i just took over an outdoor stores archery dept a few months ago and im just looking for suggestions on a a second brand of bows to bring in. our main bizz is middle of the road prices so im not looking for top expensive band names. so far im looking at mission bows. the brand i deal in now i have a hell of a time to get anything in and its hurting bussiness for me big time


You never said what else you're carrying for your primary brand. Knowing what you got may give us a clue to what to suggest.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

ya i should have listed what i have now. i deal with pse right now,. seem to be having constant issue up here getting anything in stock. pse mainline is more what our clients are gear to buy, we teach the hunting and gun classes here so most our guys are new and dont want to drop 700 and more for a first bow. 700 ish seems to be the higher limit for what moves and what doesnt, i realy dont want to drop pse from my stock but when i cant seem to get any, its does me no good. im not finger pointing yet at my supplier, just get told diff answers everytime i call and ask where my stuff is, or if a certain bow is in yet, or i get told something was sold by time my order arrive but then 2 months later im told it was always there. glad that customer was patient with me. its making us look bad in my opinion


----------



## 2bitbow (Apr 4, 2013)

wholesale? Just curious.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

mission are a great line of bows, the shop i work at sells tons of them and the price is really fair. the Craze is a great little bow with a ton of adjustment and a great price as well. the Riot is also a great bow just a little larger bow but still keeps the adjustment for around $100 more. these bows are nice to have in stock because they can beadjusted to fit anyone so keeping modules in stock is not a worry.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

me wholesale sports?...no way...lol. small hunting shop in lower mainland B.C. i notice wholesale doesnt show anything new for pse. show old bows still.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

G5 Quest are solid bows


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

are all our cdn distributors run on exclusive agreements for the makers?. would make life so much easier if we had more than 1 place to buy a certain brand from. i also need to have better supply of my consumables..tips, fletch tools and so on. im even having a hard time getting that basic stuff in stock.


----------



## 2bitbow (Apr 4, 2013)

criss-p-bacon said:


> me wholesale sports?...no way...lol. small hunting shop in lower mainland B.C. i notice wholesale doesnt show anything new for pse. show old bows still.


Free plug....which shop?


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

thats ok..im not here to plug...lol. i have nothing to sell....lol, cept older bows that didnt sell with last guys
another of the reasons im scrambling right now. have the outdoor show to do and i only have 1 new bow in. and its only #50 vision, just got a bunch of new wicked ridge crossbows in and they were all damaged, now im waiting for new stocks im suposed to swap myself and they better be here by march or i wont have any crossbows for the show either. going to be embarrasing


----------



## huey_st (Jan 23, 2014)

Need more apa and bowtech down here in the lower mainland


----------



## 2bitbow (Apr 4, 2013)

Up to you on the plug. Keep in mind lots of us look for old stock to outfit or kids and wives. 

You could do ebay for some quick stock.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

huey_st said:


> Need more apa and bowtech down here in the lower mainland


i did look at APA, but i only saw 1 bow reasonably priced at mid 400, rest are above 700. to much for my client base


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

ok..lol..im at hub sports. trying to make a big change in my dept...needs it


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

If I were selling bows I'd have Mathews or Hoyt if Possible simply from an advertising stand point. Who hasn't heard of those two? Every person who ever watched a hunting show has seen those names. Not my favorite brands but this isn't about me or you. It's about sales to the average person.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

i dont promote tv shows. to much garbage on them. and yes they may know the names but wont spend that kind of cash being new, and it shows with the old pro line pse on my wall and even older ones in the back room still. within my first 2 months i sold everything i had that was mid price ranged. now i cant seem to get more in adult poundages
i have a mathews reezen 7 on my wall and think ive 2 guys in 6 month look at it


----------



## 2bitbow (Apr 4, 2013)

criss-p-bacon said:


> ok..lol..im at hub sports. trying to make a big change in my dept...needs it


I've been there but it has been awhile,and had no idea you had bows. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

2bitbow said:


> I've been there but it has been awhile,and had no idea you had bows. Thanks for the heads up.


ya i hear that alot about guys didnt know we had a bow dept. new owners as of about 4 years ago and trying to turn things around for the good now. 6 months later since i started as bow guy im still trying to reorganize that area.


----------



## Bullseye2010 (Feb 2, 2014)

Around home we sell the bear line. We're a small town and baby sized shop but it's not uncommon for the shop to tell 40 plus bows a year. That's not bad for a town of less than 2,000. Our mainline sells a little over half that. We're picking up PSE mainline & lower class bows to add to the mix. We also buy, trade, and sell used bows. The Bears are definitely great starter bows, $400 starter bow and all you need is arrows and a release. PSE has about the same deal as the Bears. We tried Diamond but had warranty issues with the customer service and are dropping them when we get setup with PSE. We tried Limbsaver didn't really sell. Our Mainline is Elite (we're to close to a huge shop for Hoyt, Bowtech, or Matthews) and they've really took off customer service is top off the line. Hope this helps.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

Bullseye2010 said:


> Around home we sell the bear line. We're a small town and baby sized shop but it's not uncommon for the shop to tell 40 plus bows a year. That's not bad for a town of less than 2,000. Our mainline sells a little over half that. We're picking up PSE mainline & lower class bows to add to the mix. We also buy, trade, and sell used bows. The Bears are definitely great starter bows, $400 starter bow and all you need is arrows and a release. PSE has about the same deal as the Bears. We tried Diamond but had warranty issues with the customer service and are dropping them when we get setup with PSE. We tried Limbsaver didn't really sell. Our Mainline is Elite (we're to close to a huge shop for Hoyt, Bowtech, or Matthews) and they've really took off customer service is top off the line. Hope this helps.


ok maybe ill look back at bears also. my closest competition also sells pse. i cant remember the last time i was able to sell a bow, was before xmas though, nothing fits my guys with all youth stuff or overpriced for their budget


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

well im liking what i just saw on bears web site for choices and lots of mid range bows. bear just went to top of my list. ....anyone happen to knw who our cdn distributor is for them?. can pm me if you dont want to post public.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

criss-p-bacon said:


> i dont promote tv shows. to much garbage on them. and yes they may know the names but wont spend that kind of cash being new, and it shows with the old pro line pse on my wall and even older ones in the back room still. within my first 2 months i sold everything i had that was mid price ranged. now i cant seem to get more in adult poundages
> i have a mathews reezen 7 on my wall and think ive 2 guys in 6 month look at it


Ummm... Hoyt has mid price bows? And who said you had to promote a t.v. show? I thought you wanted to sell bows. My bad!


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

was more a joke about the tv thing.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Diamond has the best line up out of the ones mentioned, take a look they have some of the most adjustable bows on the market.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Try to stock a secondary line that compliments the cam systems offered by your current line. You'll find some folks are only interested in single cams or hybrids or binaries or duallies. No good having a wall of a specific cam system. Diamond and Bear both have good offerings for entry level through higher end stuff. As well, try to get in a few entry-level highly adjustable models (e.g. Diamond Infinite Edge, PSE Rally, etc.) you'll sell them like hotcakes as they appeal to entry-level youth, teens and some adults.


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

I would go with G5 Quest. I am a coach and archery club exec and we get new members coming in with these bows and I am very surprised with the quality given the cost. A full package usually runs around $500.00.


----------



## Fasteel (Dec 27, 2013)

There is a Dist outside of Edmonton called G&H and he has all of the G5 Prime products plus a variety of other products like TruGlow, Scott releases, Gold Tip. and several others, that I cannot name as I know very little about bows and their accessories. FS


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

Quest by g5


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

1 Diamond
2 PSE main line
3 Bear
4 Martin


----------



## 2bitbow (Apr 4, 2013)

You're going to have to throw up some 2014 product on the walls at msrp and blow out the old bows. If the new ones are up they can see for themselves the difference in cost and will more than likley clean out your older bows. Selling the older models at msrp and waiting for them to sell is only going to turn your newer models into older models by the time they sell. 

I can tell you why that Reezen hasn't sold if you don't know already :wink:


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

If I were you, I would check what your competition is selling and offer some more options. That's what we need in the lower mainland is the ability to see and handle and check out more brands and models. If he has PSE and Mathews... Then you bring in bowtech, g5, elite, bear or whatever. Don't do this to try to steal customers or try to put each other out of business, but to help each other out. If you don't have something but you know he does, send your customer over to him. I would even call him up and talk to him about it. Ask him what brands he carries and ask him what brands people ask him for the most that he doesn't carry.


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

This sounds wild but FORAGE ...... If ur a real western Canadian I either shot or knew some one that shot a prairie fire...... Prairie fires are forages bought a couple new last year for my kids... They are tack drivers or my boys are real handy.... I'd almost go as far as saying I prefer it over my elite ... But not


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry didn't read all the other post before.... No disrespect .. That was just my opinion


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

Fasteel said:


> There is a Dist outside of Edmonton called G&H and he has all of the G5 Prime products plus a variety of other products like TruGlow, Scott releases, Gold Tip. and several others, that I cannot name as I know very little about bows and their accessories. FS


thx, i actualy just found a sales book at work from G5, ill check into them more


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

2bitbow said:


> You're going to have to throw up some 2014 product on the walls at msrp and blow out the old bows. If the new ones are up they can see for themselves the difference in cost and will more than likley clean out your older bows. Selling the older models at msrp and waiting for them to sell is only going to turn your newer models into older models by the time they sell.
> 
> I can tell you why that Reezen hasn't sold if you don't know already :wink:



ya theres a few things i need to try and change at work. we wanted to get a bunch of rts kits and build up the back stock for easier sell. but i cant get a single kit in from my guys yet, i ordered 10 of them, hope i see them before the show...and yes we want to drop the price. no way i can sell older models at full msrp

sure im all ears why the mathews isnt selling, besides being to expensive my my client type, also have a mission that has no interest except if ive plugged it online


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

You can't sell just mission bows they go hand and hand with Mathews. You have to sell both of them. They also tend to be sold at your smaller local shops and not in your bigger retailers.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

is that their policy or assumed or opinion?. if so they dont get my bizz then.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Monsens sporting goods in Ontario is the canadian dealer for Bear, Hoyt, Matthews and Mission, give them a ring or check their website


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

ok thx for that. my boss is hitting the show in alberta next week and we have plans to talk to the others that will be there...i like that, 1 stop mutli choice bow shop.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

criss-p-bacon said:


> well im liking what i just saw on bears web site for choices and lots of mid range bows. bear just went to top of my list. ....anyone happen to knw who our cdn distributor is for them?. can pm me if you dont want to post public.


Google Hudalla Associates. They are the sales distribution for Bear Archery and other items. Might be a good contact for you.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

nc514 said:


> Google Hudalla Associates. They are the sales distribution for Bear Archery and other items. Might be a good contact for you.


thx. their in the states from what i see though. that doesnt work unfortunatly


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Why not contact bear directly?


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

eventualy i would if i could find a cdn distibutor. ive found that now though. and as said boss left today for this weekends show in alberta so should get me some more info.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

There are a few distributors in Canada that you have to go through... Monsen's, Porcupine Creek (http://www.archerysupplies.com/), North Sylva (http://www.northsylva.com/), Bromley's (http://www.bromleyarchery.com/)


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

thx. got them, use to deal with northsylva apperently.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you coming out to the indoor 3d in cloverdale tomorrow and Sunday?


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

Attack said:


> Are you coming out to the indoor 3d in cloverdale tomorrow and Sunday?


no i cant make it. i work saturdays and dont have transport on sunday to get out there, missed the recent abby one also cause of working


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Would be a good opportunity to see what bows are popular around here and what guys are interested in.


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

Look in to New Breed Archery or APA.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

Attack said:


> Would be a good opportunity to see what bows are popular around here and what guys are interested in.


most run recurves do they not at these events?..or is it pretty mixed.
its one thing i have noticed is i dont get guys come in and ask for certain brands very often at all. 
was just told by bossman today from the show he got me a bunch of excaliber crossbows and i think also barnett, said its the most archery guys he`s seen yet at this show


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd say there are twice as many compounds as traditional. The PSE rep was there. Lots of PSE bows shooting, lots of hoyts and a few primes. A number of Mathews as well. I shoot bear myself.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

glad to hear fair number of compound shooters then. only met jim once showing me the 2014 stuff. supposedly an order was suposed to be in for my pse gear so ill have to call and see if my back order stuff was on it.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Try to get a ride out for tomorrow. If I still lived out in Abby I would give you a lift.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

ill see what i can do


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

I would stick with the more well known established names with a bit of recognition. otherwise, you have to bow educate the buyer on the company and then sell the bow... takes longer and more points of friction. Bear would be very good and their price points sound like they are where you need them to be. They have excellent value for the dollar. The others would be Mission and Diamond, but as others said, you may need to sell Mathews and Bowtech to get them... not sure. For those mfgs listed above, typically the packaged bows are tremendous value for the dollar.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

ya im trying to stick to more well known names, and want rts bows. i dont want to have to educate myself on stuff i dont know either., enough of that to do already...lol
i am leaning with bear


----------



## KM68 (Feb 9, 2014)

You may need to check with the other dealers in your area. Some manufactures will only sell to one dealer within a designated square Km radius. I would surf the local club sites to see what they are talking about. You never know what little nuggets of info will pop up.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

So Mr. Bacon have you made any decisions yet?


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

ive decided, i want bears myself. ive put that to the boss now to see what he says. i just got in a few crossbows. some barnetts. waiting for some excalibers and stock replacements still for the wicked ridges. 
trying to figure out what bows to bring to the outdoor show to now. only have 1 new pse in, rest are a year or more older.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

You're in Canada, so be prepared to be patient for everything. My experience is a few years old, but of the 3 major archery distributors in Canada, Monsen's is the easiest to deal with, stocks a lot and has excellent customer service. They have RTS packages for Bear and Mission that include some decent basic stuff. Lead times on them are normally pretty good too. They also have a good selection of all your consumables. That would cover you for mid-range stuff. You should also be able to order Matthews from them, and maybe Hoyt as well depending on who deals what in your immediate area. They do Horton for crossbows.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

ya i know all about things being slow up here. 

question for traditional guys, im not a trad shooter myself so never used a wooden shaft. had some hand made samples dropped off the other day, i roll them across a counter top cause something looked off to me...wow..wobbly big time, swear the tip would wobble a good half inch. i cant see that being right....cant see how they would fly anywhere near stright
i do need some wooden shafts since im being asked more often now for them. not sure if the gold tip wooden traditional shafts are ok but its what im looking at to bring in.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I believe the goldtip traditional are actually carbon arrows with a woodgrain finish.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

oh crap,, ok. back on the search then.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Check out a thread called "deer crossing archery" by newtobow they make affordable high quality arrows and that thread is about input for their traditional arrows.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

ok, thx.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

probably didnt find the right thread, looking on their web site i saw no wooden shafts either


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2141075

Here ya go. You didn't find it on their website because they haven't made them yet. The thread is a good read though with lots of info on what grad guys want in an arrow.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

lol...ya i searched again and found it. read through a few by them now. sent off a message. 
i was suprised to see so many not realy care about straightness, im not much of a trad shooter but figured they`d want it better than what i read, and that most still concider a carbon shaft traditional. thought the whole point was old school as possible. now i see why the gold tips i was looking at were carbon and called trad`s....lol...to me a finish doesnt determine traditional


----------



## Kykstyk (Jan 12, 2013)

Another local source for wood arrows is Islandarrowsmith.ca. I have seen his arrows and and he is producing quality wood shafts. If you order wood shafts from the states shipping costs plus $ exchange fees cost more than the shafts.Check out his website.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

think he`s the one that dropped off samples to us a couple weeks ago. i was off that day so didnt get to ask questions yet. 1 arrow in the box was real rough in my view, the other were wobbly to but now reading how trad guys arent that fussy on that maybe thats the norm. ill have t compare to others still.

when you try and order direct to usa they reffer you to the cdn distributors anyways, so their is no way around that system. and when i do place orders i try for my min amount ordered to deal with that shipping fee from suppliers up here...hard when stuff is backordered then it splits the order up and get nailed anyways...lol


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

How are things coming along?


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

lol..crossbow stuff is going well, compound hasnt changed at all realy. im kinda on hold till i can move some of the older bows we got stuck with., i finaly found out why i have so many older ones now at least...lol. im squeezing the prices on them right now, they have to go. eviction notices are being handed out to them today....lol. some im dropping by a couple hundred or more to get rid of them. i should list some on here for sale, being a shop im not sure im allowed with not being a paying sponsor??.
i just did the outdoor show here last week and only sold 1 crossbow, did sell all my recurve i brought, but not 1 compound. had lots about to pull the wallet out but end up walking away. most seemed to want stuff next to free. dropped cost on a crossbow 3 times to almost half off and each time had the same guys ask for even more of a deal....lol

myself and my main firearms guy are talking now about how to get more involved in some community stuff or events with the archery stuff. who knows...maybe will get more people to want to be involved in archery


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Post the bows on huntingbc as well, you guys are a sponsor there now. My handle is foxtail on there.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Pse


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

Camp said:


> Pse


ill sell pse along with pse...lol. thx.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

Attack said:


> Post the bows on huntingbc as well, you guys are a sponsor there now. My handle is foxtail on there.



just have a couple more to make price adjustments to then they will be listed there


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Forage bows


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.forgebow.com/


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

This one, definitely this one. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2212242
:shade:


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

never heard of forge, and mathews is to much money for my customer base. thx guys, my mind is made up, it will be bear archery when the addition happens. have to move the old stock i have before i do anything. unloaded a youth bow yesterday and an axe 7 today...im getting there


----------

